# Raketa 2628 Caliber Question?



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Gangue,

I've got a couple of Raketa's both with the 2628 movements in them! I'd like to swap over the movements and dials to produce one good one out of the two, keep the rest as spares material.









I have'nt swapped a dial on these, although I can get the cases apart to get the movements swapped OK. Thing is - can't see how the dial is attached - is it screws or the wee sticky-icky pads? Does anyone know, and if it's the pads, do they generally come off easily or is there a knack to it?









Your assistance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## paul1684 (Jul 21, 2008)

mel said:


> Hi Gangue,
> 
> I've got a couple of Raketa's both with the 2628 movements in them! I'd like to swap over the movements and dials to produce one good one out of the two, keep the rest as spares material.
> 
> ...


The dial is held on by two tiny screws, but they are set tangentially at the edge of the movement: look at the movement from the side and you'll see them. They tighten to clamp two pegs which protrude from the back of the dial.

The day/date mechanism on 2628's is rather sensitive and fiddly, so beware as you remove and replace the dial. First, be aware that the day wheel and the flat springy washer can lift off with the dial, then fall on the floor. More generally, take time to figure out how the mechanism works, and be sure when you re-assemble that all the pawls and wheels engage properly. Otherwise you'll find problems setting the day and/or date, or else one of them won't stay properly in register.


----------

